# Portable Vaporizers



## roseypeach (Apr 14, 2016)

I started this thread so everyone could pitch in about what they use.

I'm actually looking to buy a new portable, I had the Pinnacle Pro a couple years back but I lost it in my last move. Right now I'm leaning towards the Firefly but I'm open to suggestions, price range $100-$200.

It'll be mostly for vaping dry herb. 

If you have any suggestions, experience or ideas please let me know


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 15, 2016)

Your price range is a bit higher than mine, I just want something to play with until I have more funds and can make a proper investment. I've been looking at the G Pro models, they have pretty good reviews and are the sort of price I can manage now, not sure about US but in UK most of them go for £18 - £25 so it's not too much to pay out to see if I like it. I just really need to stop smoking joints, I have a weak chest and stopped smoking cigarettes years ago but smoking so many joints everyday seems to defeat the object!


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Your price range is a bit higher than mine, I just want something to play with until I have more funds and can make a proper investment. I've been looking at the G Pro models, they have pretty good reviews and are the sort of price I can manage now, not sure about US but in UK most of them go for £18 - £25 so it's not too much to pay out to see if I like it. I just really need to stop smoking joints, I have a weak chest and stopped smoking cigarettes years ago but smoking so many joints everyday seems to defeat the object!


Thanks for joining me! Copy that, I'm trying to stop smoking period, my old lungs are weak too, been coughing way more than usual. Have you tried a bubbler? That helps by taking some of the burn out.

I've seen the G pens, I've read some pretty good reviews on them. I'd like to stay closer to under 150 myself, I found a Firefly for $120 on ebay (used) and a new Pinnacle Pro for 110. Just can't decide what to go with so I figured a thread where folks could post what they use/experiences might help.


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 15, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Thanks for joining me! Copy that, I'm trying to stop smoking period, my old lungs are weak too, been coughing way more than usual. Have you tried a bubbler? That helps by taking some of the burn out.
> 
> I've seen the G pens, I've read some pretty good reviews on them. I'd like to stay closer to under 150 myself, I found a Firefly for $120 on ebay (used) and a new Pinnacle Pro for 110. Just can't decide what to go with so I figured a thread where folks could post what they use/experiences might help.


Yeah the thread was a good idea, I'd love to read some people's experiences cos a lot of the "reviews" I find are on websites that sell the product they're reviewing and I'm not sure how much I trust them to be impartial.
I haven't tried a bubbler, I don't think, I had a little bong years ago but, other than the occasional blunt, it's a long time since I tried it any other way than in a joint.


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Yeah the thread was a good idea, I'd love to read some people's experiences cos a lot of the "reviews" I find are on websites that sell the product they're reviewing and I'm not sure how much I trust them to be impartial.
> I haven't tried a bubbler, I don't think, I had a little bong years ago but, other than the occasional blunt, it's a long time since I tried it any other way than in a joint.


Joints are great in a pinch but the papers kill my lungs. I had to stop smoking them years ago, blunt wraps don't seem to bother me as much. Go figure..? lol yeah, I'm with you on that, you can never tell if those are real customer reviews or the seller trying to pass their products off as best sellers.


----------



## caveman117 (Apr 15, 2016)

I have the puff it... cost me $160 at a head shop. There's pros and.cons to it. 
Cons-
Short battery life (only lasts 2-3 packs before a 5 hour recharge time)
Herb has to be super dry to use it. Idk if.that's common with port vapes But it litterally has to be.powder dry to work well.
The built in stir rod doesnt work too well.
PROS-
When it wprks it works well.
Super stealthy (it looks just like my inhaler except black)
Dont get that hot air taste ive noticed on friends port vapes.

Hope this helps, i.got mine a couple years ago and after i. Got it i read that they were making improvements idr what though.


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2016)

caveman117 said:


> I have the puff it... cost me $160 at a head shop. There's pros and.cons to it.
> Cons-
> Short battery life (only lasts 2-3 packs before a 5 hour recharge time)
> Herb has to be super dry to use it. Idk if.that's common with port vapes But it litterally has to be.powder dry to work well.
> ...


thanks for the input, I've had my eye on those, pretty stealth for sure. Most of the vapes I've looked at require 'dust' instead of loosely ground.


----------



## caveman117 (Apr 15, 2016)

Ya it is.super stealthy, I use it right in stores like wal mart never get any looks or anything. Nice to know that its.common to need the.herb super dry.


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 15, 2016)

I'd love to know if anybody's tried the Haze vaporizers with the dual tanks? It says you can vape wet and dry stuff in it, or both at the same time. I think if I had the money I'd be looking at those.


----------



## farmasensist (Apr 15, 2016)

I've got a vapir no2. It has a digital temp control and works really well when plugged in. Its also really easy to clean. It can hold a charge for a while but when its not plugged in it takes longer to heat up and looses heat quicker when you hit it. Its also not very stealthy or portable, its kind of big like walking around with a microphone or a red bull can in your pocket.


----------



## farmasensist (Apr 15, 2016)

I also have a pax. I don't know if I'm using it wrong or if its just a piece of crap. I have to hold the mouth piece in just the right spot so it will know the thing is connected, then even at the highest temp setting it barely hits.


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I'd love to know if anybody's tried the Haze vaporizers with the dual tanks? It says you can vape wet and dry stuff in it, or both at the same time. I think if I had the money I'd be looking at those.


Good question, that sounds interesting! I was just trying to google newest models to see what popped up and came across this one..





at http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/Nzg1WDEwMDA=/z/WjUAAOSweW5Va502/$_35.JPG?set_id=880000500F 

if anybody out there has one or used one, please feel free to let us know your experience with it. I like what I see but am wondering how durable it really is.


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2016)

farmasensist said:


> I've got a vapir no2. It has a digital temp control and works really well when plugged in. Its also really easy to clean. It can hold a charge for a while but when its not plugged in it takes longer to heat up and looses heat quicker when you hit it. Its also not very stealthy or portable, its kind of big like walking around with a microphone or a red bull can in your pocket.


Lol.. my old Pinnacle Pro I had was like that, only difference the battery didn't last long at all. Can you tell me whats the longest the Vapir stays charged?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 15, 2016)

@roseypeach I was a joint smoker for 40 years and (cause I was getting wheezy as well) got a Pax (V1.0) a couple of years ago. It's ok and kind of a PITA to use but there a multitude of newer ones on the market. Not sure about the pens maybe ask @Diabolical666 about them. I'm looking for a new portable as well.


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> @roseypeach I was a joint smoker for 40 years and (cause I was getting wheezy as well) got a Pax (V1.0) a couple of years ago. It's ok and kind of a PITA to use but there a multitude of newer ones on the market. Not sure about the pens maybe ask @Diabolical666 about them. I'm looking for a new portable as well.


I researched those pretty heavy back when I got my Pinnacle Pro, I can't remember now where my source was but why I chose the one I did just that there was an issue with combustion. 

Oh man yeah, the wheezing..I'm a hard core smoker and it's catching up with me after all these years, time to buckle down and deal. You know about the Firefly? google that shit, it seems pretty tight I just haven't heard from anyone about their experience with it so I'm a lil gun shy on it


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2016)

@Cannacat is this the one you were talking about earlier?

its a gpen http://www.gpen.com/collections/g-pro/products/gpro-herbalvaporizer


----------



## farmasensist (Apr 15, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Lol.. my old Pinnacle Pro I had was like that, only difference the battery didn't last long at all. Can you tell me whats the longest the Vapir stays charged?


Not really sure, I haven't used it in a while and when I did I usially had it plugged in. I'll fire it up this weekend and let you know. I want to say it did last for quite a while.

I've found out I don't really care for vaping. I like to feel that smoke hit my chest. Now my go to on the go is a coil and dome with a piece of hash on it. It still hits smooth and I like the hash high better and the hash smell doesn't linger so I can smoke it in the car and just crack a window.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 15, 2016)

Buy the cheapest one on the market...they are all made in china crap that they slap their name on. I've gone threw about 8 different types of pens now with assorted attachments. All crap. If you are going to get one get the 3 n 1 online for $40 . 
New studies show that vaping doesnt give you the same THC as smoking a bowl. Takes 40 hits on the vape to get the same thc as in smoking some flower. Oh, and also those herbal attachments usually run too hot and you end up just smoking it normally and not actually vaping it...even with a pen that has adjustable temps


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2016)

farmasensist said:


> Not really sure, I haven't used it in a while and when I did I usially had it plugged in. I'll fire it up this weekend and let you know. I want to say it did last for quite a while.
> 
> I've found out I don't really care for vaping. I like to feel that smoke hit my chest. Now my go to on the go is a coil and dome with a piece of hash on it. It still hits smooth and I like the hash high better and the hash smell doesn't linger so I can smoke it in the car and just crack a window.


you using dry hash or wax/dabs? I get you on the smoke hit, when I quit before I missed that too, I just need a way to give my lungs a break, if ya know what I mean


Diabolical666 said:


> Buy the cheapest one on the market...they are all made in china crap that they slap their name on. I've gone threw about 8 different types of pens now with assorted attachments. All crap. If you are going to get one get the 3 n 1 online for $40 .
> New studies show that vaping doesnt give you the same THC as smoking a bowl. Takes 40 hits on the vape to get the same thc as in smoking some flower. Oh, and also those herbal attachments usually run too hot and you end up just smoking it normally and not actually vaping it...even with a pen that has adjustable temps


good to know..I really don't put a whole lot of stock in vendor reviews, I always try to check around for unbiased rep. 
yeah I noticed when I vaped before, the high came quicker but didn't last quite as long. That said, it will serve the purpose for giving me a break from actual smoking. I know there are some out there that use convection specifically and that's what I am shooting for. At the very least I'll feel like I'm doing some good for myself


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 15, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> @Cannacat is this the one you were talking about earlier?
> 
> its a gpen http://www.gpen.com/collections/g-pro/products/gpro-herbalvaporizer


Yeah, I quite like the floral one  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Snoop-Dogg-G-Pro-Aroma-Therapy-Pen-Black-Scale-DGK-Vaporizer-Kit-Set-UK-Seller-/121942472053?var=&hash=item1c64567575:m:miDzMd9AXAOIG1XcBF_9odA


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Yeah, I quite like the floral one  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Snoop-Dogg-G-Pro-Aroma-Therapy-Pen-Black-Scale-DGK-Vaporizer-Kit-Set-UK-Seller-/121942472053?var=&hash=item1c64567575:m:miDzMd9AXAOIG1XcBF_9odA


haha looks like a can of perfume spray  I could totally go for that!!


----------



## farmasensist (Apr 15, 2016)

The hash is from ice water and bubble bags. It feels like dry play dough, not full melt probably 80% melts. I tried some BHO wax but it melted too quick and made a mess. The 20% that turns to ash seems to hold the rest together until its all smoked up.


----------



## Dell777 (Apr 23, 2016)

Try potpax .com there not bad saw them in Barcelona cannabis show


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 23, 2016)

farmasensist said:


> The hash is from ice water and bubble bags. It feels like dry play dough, not full melt probably 80% melts. I tried some BHO wax but it melted too quick and made a mess. The 20% that turns to ash seems to hold the rest together until its all smoked up.


I've had some hash that was so sticky it clogged my pipe. Now I'm looking to press the pollen instead. 


Dell777 said:


> Try potpax .com there not bad saw them in Barcelona cannabis show


That's pretty nifty! I was about to do an update, I settled on the Atmos R2, out of all that was mentioned, it was the closest to what I was looking for. It will be here Monday, I'll be sure to do a full review on it. I'm keeping this one in mind if it doesn't do its job though, I like all the different ways you can use it. Pretty cool


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 23, 2016)

Tthis is what I got,the color is called "Gun Metal"










http://www.ebay.com/itm/152027119967?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## U-wanna (Apr 26, 2016)

I know its kind of played out but I have had my Davinci for years and love it. I know the newer ones are light and a little more stealthy, I haven't ever had any issues


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 27, 2016)

I am sad to report the Atmos R2 was a bust. There were parts missing and the battery didn't last for shit. I charged it for the recommended time (4 hours) and it didn't last for even one sesh. I'm very disappointed, the seller offered me a $25 credit and to have the missing parts delivered to me but I declined. I mean what's the point when you take 3 hits and the battery dies?? yeah, no thanks, I'll pass. All it really is, is a glorified ecig and that's being generous. 

So I went ahead and ordered another Pinnacle Pro, I had great experience with it before and I know it works. Found it for $110 on Ebay which was a serious steal for brand new, since I paid $200+ for it before.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 27, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Found it for $110 on Ebay which was a serious steal for brand new, since I paid $200+ for it before.


Do you have to add the 89$ for the atmos to that though?


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 27, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Do you have to add the 89$ for the atmos to that though?


The seller agreed to a full refund as an apology for the problems. He's a newer seller with 100% positive feedback, he doesn't want a bad review


----------



## taproot (May 20, 2016)

farmasensist said:


> I also have a pax. I don't know if I'm using it wrong or if its just a piece of crap. I have to hold the mouth piece in just the right spot so it will know the thing is connected, then even at the highest temp setting it barely hits.


I had some of the same issues but resolved them by grinding my weed up in a coffee grinder very fine and then using an old usb pen drive to tamp it down. Also, always make sure it's clean and use the lubricant on the mouth piece steam or the electronic connections can be flaky. After several hits stir the shit up and re tamp until it's all gone. But seriously ....grind it fine and pack the chamber full as it hits much better full and put a small drop of the lube on the steam ever week or so.


----------



## BongLord420 (May 30, 2016)

fuck vaporisers buy a coffee bong shits the bomb


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 3, 2016)

i've had the storz&bickel crafty for a year and a half. i absolutely love it. highly customizable temp/boost temp, pocket-sized, easy to use. good sized bowl, easily packable, strong hits. also able to use concentrates.


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 9, 2016)

I researched extensively before making my purchase, a couple of years ago now.

I liked the pax but there are too many fakes about, didn't want to risk paying good money for shite.

I went with the Arizer Solo 2 and I love it.
Battery life could be better but you can use it as it charges and I have a car charger for it so there's no issue there.

Only complaint is I've smashed a few of the glass tubes but I'm the problem there, not the build quality


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2016)

I got my Pinnacle Pro and am just as satisfied with it this time around as last.

Great idea on the coffee grinder @taproot...

I'm feeling a bit silly...I've been stressing over a big enough grinder for my trim for weeks now. Today I was in the kitchen cooking and came across my $150 NutriBullet smoothie blender. 

Problem solved! Only thing is, that thing pulverizes the crap out of veggies, do y'all think it would be overkill?


----------



## vostok (Aug 10, 2016)

look to getting a used vape

many great deals around

as many bongers etc try them then flick in favor of their glass

my2c lol


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 10, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> I've been stressing over a big enough grinder for my trim for weeks now. Today I was in the kitchen cooking and came across my $150 NutriBullet smoothie blender.
> 
> Problem solved! Only thing is, that thing pulverizes the crap out of veggies, do y'all think it would be overkill?


What are you looking to do with the trim that it needs chopping? Once it's dry I can crush it in my hands, even better over a silk screen for dry kief.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 10, 2016)

Only heard good about The Crafty and The Mighty from SnB.


Vapir Rise 2.0 for a tabletop inflatable bag unit, is going for 180 and it's been compared to volcano as being just as good.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> What are you looking to do with the trim that it needs chopping? Once it's dry I can crush it in my hands, even better over a silk screen for dry kief.


I am making some butter today from a lot of it, the rest I may do some ISO with if I can get my hands on more 91% proof rubbing alcohol from the dollar store. I would make elixir with some Everclear but the one time I did have something like that, it fucked me up in the worst way (made me very depressed/angry) so I won't be doing that again. I thought of making dabs with an extractor but that's more than I'm wiling to spend to get high on my own shit..lol




abe supercro said:


> Only heard good about The Crafty and The Mighty from SnB.
> 
> 
> Vapir Rise 2.0 for a tabletop inflatable bag unit, is going for 180 and it's been compared to volcano as being just as good.


I checked those out when I was shopping before. The Vapir Rise is just like the Volcano yes? Just a knock off version?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 11, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> I am sad to report the Atmos R2 was a bust. There were parts missing and the battery didn't last for shit. I charged it for the recommended time (4 hours) and it didn't last for even one sesh. I'm very disappointed, the seller offered me a $25 credit and to have the missing parts delivered to me but I declined. I mean what's the point when you take 3 hits and the battery dies?? yeah, no thanks, I'll pass. All it really is, is a glorified ecig and that's being generous.
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered another Pinnacle Pro, I had great experience with it before and I know it works. Found it for $110 on Ebay which was a serious steal for brand new, since I paid $200+ for it before.


Hows the new pen holding up now? Curious is after a few mths its cashed...thats how long mine last if not before


----------



## outlier (Aug 11, 2016)

Really impressed with my flowermate 5.0s. Has held up quite well in comparison to other more expensive vapes. Well built with a ceramic chamber so there's no plastic taste, ever. Vapes just as well as it did on day 1. Not the best on vape production though. Get used to smoking warm toasted air... If there's any way I can simplify it 

There's just no comparison to combustion. Once you get that firmly into your head, you may save yourself some cash.

A mate has a volcano and one thing I notice every time I go around there for a session, is that by the end of the night I am keen as beans to get back home and rip a bowl/dab it up


----------



## outlier (Aug 11, 2016)

Oh and another thing, I can take my $20 aspire K1 on a little spinner II cooking at 4.8v with my qwiso ejuice and it blows away the volcano by a long shot...


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Only heard good about The Crafty and The Mighty from SnB.
> .


that's what I've been telling myself to get. I have a Pax v1 now and like the way it fits in your hand. but I want something different


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 11, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> I would make elixir with some Everclear


Just evaporate it all off and there won't be the side effects. I'd rather use that than iso for edibles. kinda pricey method for topical lotion tho.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Hows the new pen holding up now? Curious is after a few mths its cashed...thats how long mine last if not before


You mean the Pinnacle? it's doing great, just as before. My first one lasted nearly two years although I did have to have the battery replaced on it about 4 months in. The only reason I had to get a new one was because my first was lost during a move.





abe supercro said:


> Just evaporate it all off and there won't be the side effects. I'd rather use that than iso for edibles. kinda pricey method for topical lotion tho.


This is my first go 'round with making any sort of concentrate

how would I thin it out for topical? more alcohol?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 12, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> You mean the Pinnacle? it's doing great, just as before. My first one lasted nearly two years although I did have to have the battery replaced on it about 4 months in. The only reason I had to get a new one was because my first was lost during a move.


Maybe im just hard on pens, using them several times a day everyday


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Maybe im just hard on pens, using them several times a day everyday


You bring up a good point. I used mine several times a day back when I had the first one, because the high didn't seem to last as long as actually smoking the herb.

Is that your experience as well? I've heard you don't get as much THC vaping as you can from actual combustion...


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2016)

if y'all have a moment, come over and vote "vaping vs smoking"

http://rollitup.org/t/vaping-vs-smoking.917668/


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 12, 2016)

I dont vape at all tbh. I use the wax pen. I have gotten a dry herb vape attachment, and it just burned it . Ive heard this from others too.


----------



## outlier (Aug 12, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> You bring up a good point. I used mine several times a day back when I had the first one, because the high didn't seem to last as long as actually smoking the herb.
> 
> Is that your experience as well? I've heard you don't get as much THC vaping as you can from actual combustion...


Absolutely! Not sure what is going on as to what chemicals are doing what, but vaping I find a more pure/clean heady type of high. Not a head rush either, a creeping type of head high that seems to stop/end very quickly/abruptly. Whereas a combustion high tapers off in a sense. Not just you're high then you're not which vaping seems to do... If that makes any sense whatsoever lol 

I substitute my smoking with vaping. Instead of ripping down 20 cones a day I'll only smoke a couple (mostly in the morning/before bed) and vape throughout the day. I mix up my vapes too. Rotating between herb, concentrate and ejuice. Finding it works quite well. My lungs feel 2000% better for it.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2016)

outlier said:


> Absolutely! Not sure what is going on as to what chemicals are doing what, but vaping I find a more pure/clean heady type of high. Not a head rush either, a creeping type of head high that seems to stop/end very quickly/abruptly. Whereas a combustion high tapers off in a sense. Not just you're high then you're not which vaping seems to do... If that makes any sense whatsoever lol
> 
> I substitute my smoking with vaping. Instead of ripping down 20 cones a day I'll only smoke a couple (mostly in the morning/before bed) and vape throughout the day. I mix up my vapes too. Rotating between herb, concentrate and ejuice. Finding it works quite well. My lungs feel 2000% better for it.


You nailed it! That's been my experience as well. Glad that you've had good experience with vaping, I'm really trying to get away from smoking so much myself. What kinds of concentrate do you use? I refuse to make/do dabs, seems to be more cost and trouble than worth the effort..

I'm making my first batch of butter as we speak and I've had some experience with weed ejuice that I made a few years back. It was a two hit, quit and sleep type. Not what I was hoping for but it worked great for insomnia 

I've got a new mod that I'm trying to work into my routine well enough that I can stop analog cigs permanently.


----------



## outlier (Aug 12, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> You nailed it! That's been my experience as well. Glad that you've had good experience with vaping, I'm really trying to get away from smoking so much myself. What kinds of concentrate do you use? I refuse to make/do dabs, seems to be more cost and trouble than worth the effort..
> 
> I'm making my first batch of butter as we speak and I've had some experience with weed ejuice that I made a few years back. It was a two hit, quit and sleep type. Not what I was hoping for but it worked great for insomnia
> 
> I've got a new mod that I'm trying to work into my routine well enough that I can stop analog cigs permanently.


I used vaping to give up the durries too. I was a heavy smoker (full strength, pack a day) and mostly used my little aspire K1 on a spinner II to quit. Took me quite a while to get myself into the new routine. In the end I found I was going for the vape over the ciggs. Which I believe many people who stick with it ending up doing themselves. I think it's about finding what's right for you. There are so many variables to vaping (power, temp control, delivery methods, nic strength, flavours, inhaling techniques just to name a few). Tinkering with each one only slightly can completely change the experience.

Now we throw weed into that equation and it just opens a can of worms! Haha!

My only advice is stick at it and try all the little variations. See if you can find your sweet spot. Put your nic vape device next to your ciggs so it's there as well. A large part of using the vape to give up is the loss of convenience that you get with ciggs. Vaping you need to be prep'ed well. Have multiple backups in case something runs out of battery, fails, etc.. Stable stocks/suppliers of nic ejuice is also very important.

Convenience is probably the hardest aspect to get over. Nothing easier than going to the store buying a pack and lighting up. Run out of juice, flat battery and flat backups means you gotta hold out until you get yer shit back together... lol Much the same with weed too. It is much cheaper, easier to just pack a cone and flame it up. A sacrifice I guess you just have to make.

I'm still experimenting on my ejuices but can't seem to go past qwiso > heated with pg to blend. Bubble was a tad too dirty for ejuice. I'm running a test atm with some herb soaked in pg/vg and a 50/50 mix of each for a few months (which I found here - method 2). I really like the qwizo batches I have done. Powerful, able to water down quite a bit. The thick one hitting stuff clogs your gear fast. Probably best to build your own coils for this as you can tear through them quite fast.


----------

